# New home workshop! (LBC)



## LBCarpentry (2 Apr 2021)

How exciting! A new home in the woods! And a fresh new home workshop to build up! Check out what a ive got to work with!! I absolutely love it! The look that is - ramshackle and beautiful exterior. But yes, the structural and thermal quality is poor. I need to reverse engineer this baby. Try not to disturb any exterior, but insulate and board from the inside! What do you think to her?

Louis


----------



## Stuart Moffat (2 Apr 2021)

Looks lovely. I was born and brought up in Leicester - but nothing like that bit!!!

I'm a real fan of doing the insulation nerdily - get it right and your tools won't rust! But when you say you don't want to disturb what it looks like from the outside, what do you have in mind for the windows and doors and roof? Unless you do something radical with those, I not sure that insulating the walls will make enough difference to feel the benfit. But a really nice problem to have fun solving.


----------



## LBCarpentry (2 Apr 2021)

Well it’s a bit further than Leicester now! We’ve moved to the Forest of Dean for better life with strange Forest people and funny accents


----------



## Cabinetman (2 Apr 2021)

I’m very pleased for you Louis, but a little perplexed, the last post I saw from you (today) was a new mezzanine floor and a new spindle moulder in Leicester? You’re now two hours away. Is everything alright?
I can quite understand your excitement at your new location it looks incredible and although tatty, fixable, but I would think very hard about security. Ian


----------



## LBCarpentry (3 Apr 2021)

Well yes I can understand the confusion. LBC workshop is based in Leicester. My roll has now for some time been running the business as opposed to working for it. CAD drawings / job sheets, quotations, invoicing, advertising, measure ups, customer communications, wages, stock orders blah blah blah. All can be done remotely - so I do!

I commute to Leicester once a week to do measure ups and new customer meetings. Got a good team in my workshop and a foreman I trust whole heartedly. All working fine so far


----------



## mikej460 (3 Apr 2021)

I rather like the look of that stone building behind, now that could make a superb shop!


----------



## LBCarpentry (4 Apr 2021)

Now that’s just my stone wall fortress protecting my inner city and it’s people


----------



## mikej460 (4 Apr 2021)

So, you just need a great big f off cannon


----------



## LBCarpentry (4 Apr 2021)

Wouldn’t even look out of place in the FoD, everyone’s nuts


----------



## LBCarpentry (16 Jan 2022)

So the time is fast approaching to knock this thing down and rebuild. Especially as everything in the current building is now mouldy from the cold weather:

I’m going to just build stud walls, clad in 9 or 12 mm OSB, staple a vapour barrier and then clad with timber. Is that the done thing?

I will insulate the the studs and line the insides.

I would like to just drop roofing timbers straight on top of the walls that span the shortest distance - around 5 meters. I don’t want to Have support columns inside the workshop. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Have been looking at metal web joists. But want to be economical as well. Perhaps 5m is fine for say - 8 x 2 laminated softwood? Or even 12 x 2 laminated?

this will also have OSB screwed to to it, alongwith vapour barrier and then that black corrugated roofing material installed on top of that. Again - does that sound reasonable? I wonder - why put a vapour barrier down if I will end up screwing through it anyway.?

Aany advice appreciated!


----------



## Jameshow (16 Jan 2022)

Can you not get 5.2m 8x2 c16??? 

I would think that would be fine on 2' centers with a decent fall???


----------



## Jones (16 Jan 2022)

Metal web rafters/joists are great. They span loads, are cheaper than solid timber ,are nice and light and are 3" wide so even your apprentice can find them with a nail. I have used coroline black corrugated and don't rate it much, particularly under trees it grows moss and lichen which weaken it alot. Expect 10 years or less under trees. You can get insulated box profile steel sheets which will solve two problems at once and makes a very good roof.


----------



## Lazurus (16 Jan 2022)

I used the webb joists then t&g osb and a dpm finish, easy to do single handed and it was an 8m x 5m roof


----------



## Dabop (17 Jan 2022)

Jones said:


> Metal web rafters/joists are great. They span loads, are cheaper than solid timber ,are nice and light and are 3" wide so even your apprentice can find them with a nail. I have used coroline black corrugated and don't rate it much, particularly under trees it grows moss and lichen which weaken it alot. Expect 10 years or less under trees. You can get insulated box profile steel sheets which will solve two problems at once and makes a very good roof.


Its funny seeing people still using timber, 'sheds' here in Oz tend to be all metal (bushfires tend to be more of an issue than cold/damp lol) even houses these days are metal framed rather than timber...

Took me a year to build by myself (9mx 19m), but got there in the end- now to finish the house as well and move out of the caravan lol...
(What caravan, I don't see no caravan there...)







Insulated roof with foil underneath the batts- eventually the walls will be done as well... (the leanto/room with the caravan in it atm will eventually be the 'workshop' ) all offgrid from 18kw of solar panels and a 20kwh LiFePO4 battery bank eventually... (currently only 1.5kw of panels in use on 10kwh of battery bank running a 8kw inverter for the van....)


----------



## clogs (17 Jan 2022)

if u have to keep the building 
I'd first rip of the roof and replace it with metal insulated sheeting...
Much better than cocking it up with bits n bobs...the wall's are a dif matter, they are easy to fix.....
it really isn't that expensive...the original roof materials can be used to build a lean-to for the outside junk...
I'd be also a bit concerned about water run off from the land outside...
thinking field drains and a big soakaway...or lower ground to get rid of the water.....
nice place tho.....
DaBop,
here in Crete it's cheaper to by steel than construction size timber.....
it's now quite normal to build Gazebo frame's, lean to's etc from steel......
wooden sheds are a thing of the past.....and we dont have a lot of bad weather apart from January....our problem is UV and extremes of heat......warmth....mmmmmm....


----------



## Dabop (17 Jan 2022)

clogs said:


> if u have to keep the building
> I'd first rip of the roof and replace it with metal insulated sheeting...
> Much better than cocking it up with bits n bobs...the wall's are a dif matter, they are easy to fix.....
> it really isn't that expensive...the original roof materials can be used to build a lean-to for the outside junk...
> ...


Steel is cheaper in Australia as well, plus its termite resistant...
My place was at 40C plus last week, and over in Western Australia (where I actually used to work) one town hit 50C several days in a row!!!!)









It's not just WA: Sydney and Melbourne will see dangerous 50C temperatures soon enough


Extreme heat over 50C is likely to become more common, giving us yet another reason for Australia to act fast on climate change, writes Andrew King.




www.abc.net.au





We could do with a bit of cold here atm....


----------

